# What would a group photo of EMTLIFE participants look most like?



## mycrofft (Apr 30, 2011)

If a random handful of EMTLIFE posters and repliers were photographed, which group do you think they would most resemble?


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## mycrofft (Apr 30, 2011)

*HAhahaha...*

..which one is YOU?B)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 30, 2011)

More like the supporting cast photo from Shaun of the Dead.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 30, 2011)

I miss Recess!!!


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 30, 2011)

*I'm retired. Every day is recess.*

NOT.


FFEMT, like this?








Nice ad for Rivington Sportsware, lower right corner


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm Finn.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 30, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> I'm Finn.



I want to be LEBANESE!


----------



## firecoins (Apr 30, 2011)

JPINFV said:


>



hey hey hey


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 30, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> NOT.
> 
> 
> FFEMT, like this?



Yep, that pretty much covers it.


----------



## bigbaldguy (May 1, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> NOT.
> 
> 
> FFEMT, like this?
> ...



Haha I could be the big bald head flying across the room!


----------



## mycrofft (May 1, 2011)

*Firecoins,*

That's NOT the Cosby Kids.


----------

